# IGF-1 Lr3



## CEM Store (Feb 20, 2012)

IGF-1 Lr3 (lyophilized)

Insulin-Like Growth Factor I, Long R3, Synthetic Peptide (IGF1 Long R3) is an analog of human IGF-I with a 13 amino acid extension at the N-terminus. Domestic quality.

1 MG Kit comes with sterile 10 ML vial and NACL solution.

for research purposes only!

GET WHILE YOU CAN!! Click the link:
1mg Lyophilized Long R3 IGF-1

15% off store-wide sale with igf-1 an additional 10% off.

CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 21, 2012)

bump...


----------



## blergs. (Feb 21, 2012)

LOOKS GREAT! missed the sale yesterday I guess.
I personally Love using Igf LR3 in lab studies about 8 weeks long and usually using about 30-50mcg ed SubQ in lab test subjects. works well. 
I Have loved some of the other stuff I have gotten from you, I think I am gonna try out the IGF1lr3 in some of my lab tests. ;-)

will probibly post a review/log here for the hell of it. probibly more like a review then a log though. feel free to send me extra hahaha.


----------



## bicepts101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wait so the sale is only one day?


----------



## bicepts101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Where are the promo codes?


----------

